# Help With Dovetailed/Box-Joint Nesting Tables



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I would like to build two "dovetailed or box-joint tables" like in the following images:



















You can see in the pictures how the three planks are joined using box joints (pic1) and dovetails (pic2). My tables will be similar but will be the same height.

The main question I have is this: is dovetail a good joint to use for such a table? Or would a box joint be better?

How about dovetail keys as the joinery? Which of these is stronger, faster and easier? By the way, I have no experience with either type of joinery and don't currently own dovetail bits.

As far as the wood goes, I am thinking of using some cheap 1.5" thick wood as a test piece first.

Would highly appreciate your help.

Thanks!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Dovetails would be the strongest. Build them out of nice hard wood and they should hold up fine, short of someone sitting or standing on them.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Wood Magazine did a strength test comparing box joints and dovetail joints. The box joints were stronger! The explanation is more glue surface in the box joints. Just reporting what I read, not trying to start a war! In my opinion the box joints are faster and easier (and a shop made box joint jig is free while dovetail jigs are pricy). That said, those dovetails do look cool!


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies.

I was kind of leaning towards box joints for their simplicity, but I have another problem; I don't own a dado stack and would like to know if box joints can be made with just the regular saw blade? How about a router bit?

Also, can you please point me to some "how-to" on box joints?

Thanks!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You can cut 1/8" box joints with your blade and a simple box joint jig. Just type box joint jig in the search window and you should gets LOTS of suggestions. I really like my Freud Box Joint set but it is $100. I have cut them on the router table as well. Slower but works fine.


----------

